# UK nurse to UAE



## simon7250 (Aug 25, 2016)

Hi, 

I am wondering if any one could offer some advice regarding the process of working as a nursing in the UAE. 

Currently I have one years full time experience in cardiac surgery, cardiology and respiratory medicine working on a mixed NHS/private unit at a specialist heart centre. I should be moving into a post operative care unit in a few months and intend on staying there for a year. I would like to move to the UAE preferably to the Abu Dhabi but that is not set in stone. I am happy to move where I can find suitable employment. 

I am not sure if 2 years experience would be enough but some positions I see indicate 2 years is the minimum, so perhaps there is hope for me yet. I have been reading up on what I need to do such as take exams, register with the Abu Dhabi Health Authority to gain licensure. 

Going through an agency seems like possible way of starting the process off and this might help with visas, CV's, interviews and advise with other aspects of moving over. 

My previous education consists of the usual school, college and university but I have one BA degree in business and two masters degrees. One in Marketing and the other is my nursing degree. I know very unrelated degrees but i worked in business before deciding to move into nursing. I could take a masters in the subject as it was a part of a fast track programme into nursing the UK government offered, plus i could do some research for my final module which i jumped at. I love research. 

So if anyone could offer some advice regarding what the usual steps are with regards to starting the process off in terms of gaining licensure, applying, CV's, what to expect and how to go about all of this. Granted i am not looking for a definite list of what to do. It's up to me to do the research but I just wanted to gain some advice and tips. It might be early to start it off as I don’t have two years experience yet but if I start early at least I can work out what I need to do when the time is right. 

Thanks, 

Simon


----------

